#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Elastix: Ramal não para de tocar

## robson.allan

Tenho o elastix 2.5 instalado e quando a ligação entra ela passa pelo IVR, quando não digita nenhum das opções a ligação está sendo transferida para um grupo de ramais. Porém se o cliente desligar antes de alguém atender o ramal fica tocando e não para nunca. Alguém sabe o que posso fazer pra resolver?

----------


## Luspmais

Você usa placas ou gateway para os troncos ?

----------


## robson.allan

Placa atcom 4fxo

----------


## Gustavinho

Cara entra no grupo do Asterisk/Elastix que o pessoal te ajuda a resolver isso rapidinho.

Enviado via LG-H818 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Luspmais

> Placa atcom 4fxo


http://www.liguevoip.com/

Entra em contato com eles, são bem atenciosos.

Lucimário R Melo

----------


## robson.allan

O procedimento é o seguinte: 
1º vim /etc/asterisk/chan_dahdi.conf

2º Vai ter a seguinte configuração:
;Uncomment these lines if you have problems with the disconection of your analog lines;busydetect=yes
;busycount=3

3º Deixar assim:
busydetect=yes
busycount=3


Apertar ESC :wq! (comando para salvar a alteração)

4º Ir no diretório do asterisk: /etc/asterisk/
E escrever: service dahdi restart

5º Feito isso o problema foi resolvido.

----------

